# Orex, made in Romania



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

For those who can't get enough of obscure Eastern European watches, welcome to Orex heaven :-d

http://www.ceasornicar.ro/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4908

Sorry, it's all in Romanian o| so here are the pictures:





































And in case you missed it, there is a related thread on the Chinese forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=170182

Apparently Orex started out using Chinese movements and only switched to Slava shortly before Orex ceased production.

Of course this is a perfect excuse to drool over ill-phill's immaculate Orex


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everybody,
Thanks to _Chascomm_ to post here the OREX information!
Unfortunately there are some wrong details so hereafter you will find a short up-dated review about the OREX watches, the only Romanian wristwatches manufacturer.
- - - - - - - - - - -








_update: July 2008
_
 Between the '70s (probably 1975) and '90s (approx. 1998-1999) MECANICA FINA Bucuresti was the only Romanian wristwatches manufacturer.
The commercial names under these watches were promoted derived from a "marketing concept" that came from "*OR*a *EX*acta" (_"exact hour"_). 

The initial discussions within Mecanica Fina _"Central"_ (the organizational comunist structure of that _"epoch"_) had in mind the launching of production within the VICTORIA Arad factory. 

The gain was on the Bucharest manufacturer side and among the first movement suppliers initial taken into consideration were: Sandoz, Lanco and Ruhla.
Still, the choice was - SEA GULL (China)!

Regarding the other components one can suppose, until proven wrong, that they were conceived and ulterior launched into current production by the 
Romanian specialists!

During the early period, SEA GULL - "19 zuan" (rubies) movement components were used that were cased in Romania.
In the '80s a passing was made to 17 rubies movements, the initial Chinese supplier Seagull being changed with SHANGHAI Zuanshi (Diamond)  
Watch Factory and for the quartz series the collaboration was conducted with manufacturers from URSS (Slava and Poljot).

Between the 1990-1996, once with the dramatic sales decrease, , the resuscitation of the company was attempted by manufacturing a model with 21 rubies  
(probably only for the external market) and of a model with 26 rubies. The movement supplier was Second Moscow Watch Factory (SLAVA) - URSS.
Also for the quartz versions was launched a series with Miyota-Citizen movements. 

Company's press releases specify the watches production stopping around the year 2000. A variant of packaging for the quartz models with Miyota movement specify the existence of a "contract 96/1998" that confirm the OREX watches production in the range of that year.











In the year 2000, MECANICA FINA Bucharest became private owned, the main shareholder being the Italian citizen - Segio MOLLO. 
During 2004 existed information regarding a possible intention of re-starting the watch manufacturing, information didn't confirmed. 
Information about the current activity of MECANICA FINA can be obtained at www.mecanicafina.ro ! 
Unfortunately in the „company history" doesn't appear any reference to the period in which it manufactured wristwatches.

The manufactured products can be classified depending on the manufacturing period and used movements such as follows:

*LIST OF OREX Watches / Made in Romania*
- - - - - - - 
*[approx. years 1975-1985]*: 
OREX / for men, mechanic, (with/without date) - 19 rubies (mov. ST-5 / SEA GULL - China) 
OREX / for women, mechanic - 19 rubies (mov. ST-6 / SEA GULL - China)
















*
[approx. years 1985-1995]:*
OREX / for men, mechanic, (with/without date) - 17 rubies (mov. SB-1 / SHANGHAI Zuanshi - China) 
OREX / for women, mechanic - 17 rubies (mov. SB5Z / SHANGHAI Zuanshi - China) 
OREX / for men, quartz - Slava 2356 (URSS)

























MECANICA FINA Bucuresti made available for watchmakers workshops documentation for its watches maintenance:














_
source: scans with the amiability of Claudiu Burlan_

*[approx. years 1990-2000]*:
OREX / for men, mechanic, date - 21 rubies (mov. 2414 / SLAVA - Rusia) 
OREX / for men, mechanic, day/date - 26 rubies (mov. 2628 / SLAVA - Rusia) 
OREX / for men, Quartz (mov. MIYOTA-Citizen / Japonia)























 
MECANICA FINA did not published the list with the movements series on years and also did not offered details about OREX watches! 
A volume that presents the technical characteristics and the correct way of intervention to OREX - quartz watches was placed at the disposal of the watchmakers workshops.















  _source: scans with the amiability of Claudiu Burlan

_From my collection more pics with different OREX dial:
*













































































*_

_... and finally some lady version:









Many thanks for attention to you all! I also want to thank to my colleagues from the _Romanian Watches Collector Forum (ceasornicar.ro)_ for their support and especially to my watchmaker _Claudiu BURLAN_ which guided me during all my researches!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Superb research, Montana! 
Some of the designs are quite nice! Yes, the 26 Rubies watch seems to be made for Export. Day in English! 
Was the starting of watchassembly/manufacture in Romania one of President Ceucesceau's follies?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Fantastic work, Montana!

You have just created the definitive on-line reference for Orex watches :-!

As a collector on Chinese watches, what catches my attention with Orex is that it is the earliest example that I know of for a Chinese manufacturer exporting watch movements.

I was also fascinated to see the list of other potential partners considered for the original Orex project; Sandoz, Lanco and Ruhla. The tension between price and quality is obvious. But no Soviet manufacturers considered! Was there some politics in this decision? :think:

Actually, I'm surprised that Romanian assembly of Doxa/Atlantic watches was not considered as I understand they were popular in Romania at the time.


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Many thanks to _Janne_ and _Chascomm_ for the nice words!
The production at Mecanica Fina factory (Orex producer) begun in the '70s!
It was the period very loose for Romania when existed enough opening towards new developments. As much as the communism could tolerate!
It was the period in which Romania seemed to be separated from URSS. Hence the closeness to China was natural!
The situation became worse and in the '80s thinks became crazy. The dependence to URSS imports became fundamental! After the '90s ("Revolution") the attempt to survive failed because Romania wasn't ready for the competition. Last watches manufactured (Miyota-Citizen quartz movements) are the most modest ones!
Surely until 1989 all the decision were political! No way possible to be a West supplier for current production because there are some "stories" with limited edition with Glahuette movements and gold cases for communist elite. I could not use this "stories" in my review because I tried to post only the cert infos.
I do not know that Ceausescu had a special interest in watches manufacturing but surly it was a part of the plan of integrating any production that might decrease the imports, which in many cases didn't succeed.
Your observation about Romanian affinity towards Doxa/Atlantic it is very correct, these watches being imported between '50s-'70s. It is also the reason for which there are a lot in the flea market in today Romania.

All the best to all of you!

Dan-C.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*an Orex mystery*

Here is a woman's Orex model seen on ebay. It is fitted with a Zarja cal 2009G from the Penza Watch Factory, USSR




























When would this watch have been made?


----------



## vardjuin (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: an Orex mystery*

i think it's a fake.
the hands don't seem to fit with the dial design. also the minute hand has a flat tip, while the hours hand has a pointed tip. also the shock proof ring around the movement has it's dents lower than the height of the movement. i'd like to see the watch with the caseback fitted...
i might be wrong but that's what i make of this watch.


----------



## Ceasornicar (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: an Orex mystery*

Basicly,is not a romanian Orex watch.It is a mixture of case-which I do not realise if is a Orex case or Slava case from the picture-dial and movement.But looking closly to the picture I tend to belive that is a Slava case with the original movement Slava,only the dial was changed or repainted.
That type of Slava watches used largely that type of shock proof ring,and the reason that the dents are lower than the height of the movement is the specific form of the case-back.


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everybody,

last weeks I am working to present a photos gallery with different _OREX_ watches variants produced by _Mecanica Fina - Bucharest _(_watchesforromania.ro _collection).
The result is hereafter:
- - - - - - -
_OREX | PHOTO GALLERY_ _- COLLECTION_
- - - - - - -
Any commentary, question or help is welcome!
All the best all of you!
Regards,


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a nice website with lots of information, not only about Romanian watches. Very nice :-!

I just put a link to your site on _The_ Dutch watchforum.

http://www.horlogeforum.nl/read.php?19,201736


----------



## michele (Feb 10, 2006)

Great contribution, thank you Montana! |>


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Many thanks for your nice words, _tjvreeken_ and _michele_!
Thank you _tjvreeken_ for your nice gesture to post my web site link on the Dutch forum.

I also update the English version for - _OREX | short history_ - were are presented all the details about the beginning of wristwatches manufacturing in Romania including Ceausescu involvement.

I use this opportunity to give a very late answer to _Janne_! Yes, it was Ceausescu's decision to start. It happened in 1978 and in 1979 the production started for _Optimef_, a digital quartz watch with the _"movement"_ supplied from US - possible _Optel_!
Ceausescu did not like this too modern _capitalist_ issue and in December.1984 (with the occasion of another visit made to the factory) demanded to produce _mechanical (analog) _wristwatches.
After a very few quartz analog watches called - _Cromef_ produced in 1985, in the same year appeared _OREX_ brand under which there were produced until 2000, mechanical and quartz, but _only_ with analog display.
This is the _very_ short version of the story!

All the best!


----------



## curleycue (Apr 20, 2010)

Ihave a watch that I am not sure how to find out information on.
Here are the details that I can give, and hope that someone will know something.
Thanks
Silver face
tropicalized
Diamond tool
17 jewel
date window with d/wed/yr

if anyone can help me, I would greatly appreciae it
Thanks


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi curleycue,

I think you get better response by starting a new thread and show us a picture of the watch and, if possible, of the movement.


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you, Montana, for this fine and very informative thread! :-!
I enjoyed it very much b-)


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

very interesting article and site nevertheless


----------



## LesDrive (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone who brought back some memories from that era. 


I spent my 1st 25 years in Arad Romania and I think I was 16 or 18 when I bought my 1st Cromef. It was a quartz model and honestly, I haven`t seen a mechanical version at the time, in the store The second watch, an Orex, I bought it years after my 1st one was stolen from my locker, That was a quartz model as well and, from what I remember, they were priced accordingly to compete with the Russian mechanical watches available at the time. While I could find Russian watches in any jewelry store, the Orex watches were not quite so available everywhere. The one store (Ziridava) where these watches were available, were selling them out within days. I remember talking to a friend to tell his father to put one aside for me. That`s how I got the 2nd watch. The prices (from what I remember) were in the 400 - 450 Lei range. Today, that would translate to about $140. I found those watches to be quite reliable. 
Also I think its worth mentioning, that it was around the same time when the Romanian version of (Russian ???) LCD watches started showing up under the name of Optimef. Not sure about the exact year - probably mid or late `80s. The LCD`s were quite nice, polished case, with leather strap or bracelet and black crystal. I have only saw in person 2 different case designs but I`m sure there were many more made. The movement was pretty basic on most of them: hour:minutes --- date:month --- seconds. Unfortunately, the price was ridiculous and therefore I don`t think they were selling very well. Also keep in mind that in the `80s, the cheap LCD watches (Made in Hong Kong, no name, no brand) started flooding the (black) market - specially in Romania - at the fraction of the cost from what was available in the stores. It is too bad that the factory in Bucharest didn`t survive the transformation. Personally I blame the politics from that era where the stubbornness of (some) leaders who had no clue what "competition" means, translated into a chain reaction of failures all across the country.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

LesDrive said:


> Thanks everyone who brought back some memories from that era.
> 
> I spent my 1st 25 years in Arad Romania and I think I was 16 or 18 when I bought my 1st Cromef. It was a quartz model and honestly, I haven`t seen a mechanical version at the time, in the store The second watch, an Orex, I bought it years after my 1st one was stolen from my locker, That was a quartz model as well and, from what I remember, they were priced accordingly to compete with the Russian mechanical watches available at the time. While I could find Russian watches in any jewelry store, the Orex watches were not quite so available everywhere. The one store (Ziridava) where these watches were available, were selling them out within days. I remember talking to a friend to tell his father to put one aside for me. That`s how I got the 2nd watch. The prices (from what I remember) were in the 400 - 450 Lei range. Today, that would translate to about $140. I found those watches to be quite reliable.
> Also I think its worth mentioning, that it was around the same time when the Romanian version of (Russian ???) LCD watches started showing up under the name of Optimef. Not sure about the exact year - probably mid or late `80s. The LCD`s were quite nice, polished case, with leather strap or bracelet and black crystal. I have only saw in person 2 different case designs but I`m sure there were many more made. The movement was pretty basic on most of them: hour:minutes --- date:month --- seconds. Unfortunately, the price was ridiculous and therefore I don`t think they were selling very well. Also keep in mind that in the `80s, the cheap LCD watches (Made in Hong Kong, no name, no brand) started flooding the (black) market - specially in Romania - at the fraction of the cost from what was available in the stores. It is too bad that the factory in Bucharest didn`t survive the transformation. Personally I blame the politics from that era where the stubbornness of (some) leaders who had no clue what "competition" means, translated into a chain reaction of failures all across the country.


Question: were Romanian Aradora clocks possibly made in Arad?


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, Aradora clocks were made in Arad in a factory named Victoria (Victory) Arad. In this factory they only produced clocks, they never produced wirstwatches.


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my Orex with NATO strap in Romania's national colors (chinese movement ST5 inside).


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

And if you didn't follow up Montana's signature image (from the first page of this thread, five years ago), you might take a look at the Benrus history for another Romanian connection: Ceasuri Romania | Ceasuri de colectie | OREX | BENRUS | Ceasuri militare. I have a couple over in the "American wing" (Americo-Swiss, I know - imported movements) of my collection, nothing very great however. Some later examples had Romanian national colors on the dial: 1960s Benrus Selfwinding 7001 Series 17j Cal. Fe2d5 20m Gp Swiss Mens Watch.


----------



## LesDrive (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes. As a matter of fact, I finished my apprenticeship at Victoria Clock Factory in Arad. At that time, the factory was making 2 different clock mechanisms. One had 4 jewels and the other one had 8 jewels. The 4 jewels mechanism was of a larger size and therefore it was used mainly in wall clocks and some larger types of desk/table clocks. The 8 jewel mechanism was a smaller, Swiss design mechanism that was used in table clocks and the folding travel alarm style clock. For the internal use (not for export) the clocks made were named "Victoria". The ones that were meant for export were sold under different names like: Aradora, Europa, etc. It was roughly in the mid `80s when quartz movements were brought into the factory and tested. But for as far as I know, the quartz movements for table clocks and wall clock never really made it big - and even if they did, it was too late. After the revolution, in 1990 Victoria Clock Factory was struggling just like most factories in the country. Eventually sometimes at the end of `90s, the factory was privately purchased. I`m not sure if at this point the factory is still making any clocks but last I heard they were making various mechanical timers, counters, injection molds (plastic), etc


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

They still make clocks it looks like 
S.C.VICTORIA S.A.

Surprised they can keep up with Asian competition.


----------



## nokia2010 (Apr 23, 2015)

But I heared that the movement is a pice of crap.
And b.t.w., "Victoria" means "The Victory". Victory is victorie.

I'm looking for an <<Optimef>>, but since they wheren't so many manufactured, I can only find one at a very big price.
An <<Optimef>> had a price of around 700+ lei (Romanian "lyons"). The Hong-Kong watches where cheaper (around 400 lei I think). And they had songs... But as for me, they are uglier then the Romanian ones.
Can you belive that I live in Obor (the neiberghood in which "Mecanică Fină/Finely Mechanics" was located - the buldings are still in place, but no more production) 'about 25 years and if some didn't mentioned the name <<Optimef>> I wouldn't have had known that they assambled watches!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

This is what I love about this forum, really detailed and considered threads that both educate and entertain, congratulations Gentlemen.


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, am I allowed to show off ? 😂


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

chopy_ro said:


> View attachment 15519210
> 
> Hi everyone, am I allowed to show off ? 😂


Certainly!

19 jewels?


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Chascomm said:


> Certainly!
> 
> 19 jewels?


 No, it's 17 jewels Shangai Zuanshi SB1(not really sure about the model), date version.


----------

